# Information about Illumination Machines



## Caronte (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I'm searching some reflectors for my SST-90 and I've found this factory:
http://www.illuminationmachines.com/
They have a wonderful 95 mm 5 deg reflector for SST-90, but I can't find any information about them on the web.
I've also tried to send an e-mail to the address on the site, but I had no answer.
Does anyone knows something about them?
And are there other big reflectors for my led?

Thank you all!
Leonardo.


----------



## Caronte (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for the "up", no one can help me?


----------



## Hoop (Feb 28, 2012)

I am going to buy the minimum sample order of 10 reflectors in the 5 degree SST-90 flavor. If anyone wants one, PM me and I can send it to you @cost. I'll post about them when I get them.


----------



## Hoop (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok I have put in the order for 10 pieces. We'll see when they get here.


----------



## Hoop (Mar 13, 2012)

I have received the reflectors and can confirm that they really do exist. They are large. About the same diameter as my Olight SR-90 reflector but also taller. I placed the reflector onto the LED board in my SR-90 to compare beams. (with centering ring removed) The LED sits flush with the opening of the reflector. The beam it makes is not as laser-like as the SR-90 reflector. It makes a larger corona but it's very smooth and even. There are some burrs on the reflector edges but they should not affect function. I do not have experience comparing reflectors but overall for a $6 reflector I think it's pretty good. 

It is raining outside right now so I cannot get outdoor comparisons, though I did take it outside and shined it at a barn about 400 feet (122 meters) away and it reached it well with a large area illuminated. I'll have to get pics tomorrow, weather permitting.











SR-90 ceiling shot:





Illumination Machines 5* SST-90 Reflector:





Ceiling shots taken with the SR-90 sitting on the floor. The SR-90 stock reflector does have artifacts on a white wall at this close of a range, but outdoors they are not able to be seen.


EDIT:

Ok, here's the outdoor beamshots:

SR-90 with stock reflector:





Olight SR-90 with Illumination Machines 5* reflector mounted:
(Ignore the dark on the right side. My thumb was probably in the way.)





As you can see, it makes a nice even beam, but it is not putting as much light down range as the Olight SR-90 reflector. I am thinking that the IM reflector may be able to perform better than what my pictures show if it were able to be better focused, but it could simply be less reflective than the SR-90 reflector. I am not able to put the SST-90 in my Olight SR-90 into the IM reflector very far. It possibly needs to be inside the reflector a short distance for optimal focus. The beam shots are probably indicative of the performance you would get if sitting flush on a CST-90 board at 9 amps. I plan on trying this with a CSM-360 shortly, as well as several reflectors from DX, and some Ledil bridgelux reflectors. I might have to do a reflector roundup sometime....


----------



## Lampyris noctiluca (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the beamshots, I look forward to seeing the reflector roundup!


----------



## Caronte (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for your experience!
Just one question, have you placed the order sending an email to the address on the site?


----------



## Hoop (Mar 15, 2012)

As far as I've seen, they don't list an email on the site. I called their listed phone number and ordered. I would recommend using NATO phonetic alphabet when you tell them your information because there was a couple days of delay due to a miscommunication of my paypal email address. I am selling at least 5 of these reflectors so if you need one let me know.


----------



## Chodes (Nov 20, 2013)

I found my way here - checking for feedback on this shop.
Waiting for an order made Oct 22. 
I have had a few parcels arrive later than expected recently...

I found email reply from shop (amongst much spam) - Oct 29 advising short on parts,
wanting to know if I'd like partial order or wait for restock.


Appears shop is alive, well and using email!


----------

